# do's and dont's of the et + 2ww



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello girls, 

this is my first ivf/icsi and iv got my et tomorrow at 12.30, just wondered what you ladys did and didnt do while on your two week wait was there anythign you did or didnt eat was there anthing you did physical to help ect ect ? xxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck xx

What I did...

Avoided heat on tumi (had been warming follies to grow) that has to stop.
Don't drink
No hot baths
No heavy lifting
(I didn't hoover-my mum did mine)
I can't think of any others at the moment, just do what ever u feel comfortable with, there is no right/wrong way. Xx

Oh don't pick up any dog/cat poop. Xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

thansk hun xxx lol 
i shall tell my other half that that he will have to do that mess business then lol xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

avoid googling!!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep avoid googling! I drove myself CRAZY on google, and I probably will again next time xx


----------

